

Russ D'Souza, Co-founder of SeatGeek, on Making Ticket Buyers Feel Good - josephcohen
http://bitsofgenius.net/post/1097327996/russ-dsouza-co-founder-of-seatgeek-on-making-ticket

======
dminor
Excellent interview. SeatGeek is a pleasure to use.

